# What is "EPIC"?



## COUNT

Definitely different for everyone. I require at least 4 uncrowded top to bottom runs with more than knee-deep untracked pow.


----------



## Snowhere

Face shots every turn, all day until you have to quit because your legs are noodles.

There was a solid week in 95 that was epic. 1 to 2 feet a day for 7 days straight, I got 2' a day by skiing around Summit back then.

Also a 5 1/2 foot day at steamboat that was truly epic........


----------



## iliketohike

I read a book called Epic which combined a bunch of stories where everything seemed to go wrong for an expedition and all involved were placed in a struggle for life itself. So to me an epic day would involve some sort of failed mountaineering objective where the mission turned into a survival story:

Being swarmed by hornets at an anchor on a muilipitch climb would almost qualify, or dropping your rack high up on a remote wilderness cliff. Or skiing the wrong line and ending up with a huge mandatory drop would qualify as a epic line. Or just going huge!!! I mean Huge...

As far as powder days go I'm starting to loose track of epic days cause there are so many when you get after it in the backcountry. 

But for some people an epic day might only be a foot of fresh powder and first chair, if you live in philly.


----------



## milo

*......epic.....*

....1st-put yourself on a REAL mtn.....2nd-get down and dirty with yourself(use your throttle)....3rd-don't rely on deep snow(most areas ski too slow with 20+).....4th-rely on gravity, get your ass into something steep(then you'll get face hits with minimum pow.......tomorrow will be epic even if we get 8" cauz we've got the goods.....MONARCH is flatter than a 3rd grader.....have fun with 20+ there!!!......CB mtn kicks corn hole period......throttlemaster420cb


----------



## jmrolak

*Flat Monarch*

Yes Definitely stay away from Monarch on a powder day. CB is just over the pass and offers way better skiing.


----------



## 1whitewattafoo

jmrolak said:


> Yes Definitely stay away from Monarch on a powder day. CB is just over the pass and offers way better skiing.



Really it's JUST over the pass. what do you mean by saying JUST OVER THE PASS?? if you are travelin from denver to CB then you would consider it just over the pass. if you are from Salida it seems from my non-college degree havin' ars standpoint that your trip would triple in length.


----------



## Andy H.

Looking up at a sky full of stars before going to bed and waking up to 4 ft new and still dumping. I remember that week in '95 that Snowhere is talking about - that was what I'd call Epic. The days in the Le Fornet trees when there were 2 - 3' new and we had to wait for enough people to get on the tram so the lift ops felt like it was worthwhile to crank it up (yes Hojo, the Alps DO rock). 

Though it helps, I'd say powder's not a strict requirement - I'd also use "Epic" to describe the that spring day of the Pink Floyd concert; catching 20' of air off the Cornice Run at A-Basin and straightlining it through the bumps down to Dercum's Gulch, laughing maniacally all the way...


----------



## mjpowhound

Epic:

3/18/03: Winter Park - 15" reported at 5:00 AM, was upped to 24" by 9:00. Skied hard all day, mainly in the derailer area. This was the best day I have ever skied; face shots all day long. I caught one of the last chairs up Challenger, so I didn't get back to my car until about 4:30, to find it covered in about two feet of snow. By the time I got it cleaned off and left, Berthoud Pass had closed, stranding me in Winter Park. Which leads me to...
3/19/03: Winter Park - 42" new; 71" in 48 hours. Since I stayed the night, I was at the Summit E by 8:30. They had to do control work all over the Jane, then the lift broke, so I had to ski on the Park side all day. The snow was too deep to ski except on the steepest pitches, which are scarce on that side. The only way to ski it was to pick up speed on a tracked part of the run, then bomb into the pow until just before you got stuck, and duck back onto the packed. I got completely buried every time I did that, it was an unreal experience. They opened Outhouse late in the day, and I got two epic runs on that to finish it out. The Pass was still closed, so I had to go the long way: up to Kremmling, down to Silverhorne, over to Breck, into Fairplay, through Bailey and into Denver. Took about six hours through the worst driving conditions I have ever experienced.


----------



## Matty

mjpowhound said:


> Epic:
> 
> the best day I have ever skied


I think everyone's definition of epic is different, and should be. Powhound is right on for his and everyone's definition.


----------



## lmyers

milo said:


> ....1st-put yourself on a REAL mtn.....2nd-get down and dirty with yourself(use your throttle)....3rd-don't rely on deep snow(most areas ski too slow with 20+).....4th-rely on gravity, get your ass into something steep(then you'll get face hits with minimum pow.......tomorrow will be epic even if we get 8" cauz we've got the goods.....MONARCH is flatter than a 3rd grader.....have fun with 20+ there!!!......CB mtn kicks corn hole period......throttlemaster420cb


CB is a great mountain, if you can get there on a powder day. I had one fantastic day there last season (early), but with the weather it took over 4 hours to get there just from Salida.
With 20"+ you won't find me inbounds at Monarch - more likely on Taco or Waterdog.
I don't think 8" makes an epic day anywhere - even CB.


----------



## Jahve

Bluebird... 20+" loaded, 40 deg slope +, my bro, sleds, and good stability.... 

Epic...

It is somewhere about half way between Monarch and Butte..

And I am leavin now - I will be there in about 45 min!!!


----------



## jmrolak

1whitewattafoo said:


> Really it's JUST over the pass. what do you mean by saying JUST OVER THE PASS?? if you are travelin from denver to CB then you would consider it just over the pass. if you are from Salida it seems from my non-college degree havin' ars standpoint that your trip would triple in length.


It's all relative, what's another hour+ when you are met with the terrain of CB? wink, wink. But seriously, those of us that are fortunate enough to live in this great state all have our version of epic, the ingredients usually consist of fresh powder, the beautful scenery, thin crowds, and friends that understand there are no friends on a powder day. Today looks like a nice one, do some turns for me!


----------



## yetigonecrazy

CB is another hour and a half from Monarch. Its 45-60 mins between M'narch and Gunny, and 30ish between Gunny and CB.

And I'm sorry, when CB has good snow, no ski area in this state except Silverton can touch it. Not a friggin chance. Dead End, upper 3rd, and Spellbound Cliffs can't be beat when theres 2 feet of snow out, not by anything or anyone in this state.



............and I was under the assumption "epic" meant "BOTTOMLESS THIGH DEEP" on Breckenridge's Chair 6........thats what I was told earlier this year.....


----------



## Jahve

Ok we need some pics from "epic" days... Also I am sittin here watin with the sleds loaded and need something to do while I wait...

This one in late Dec of this year was not bad..














This sunset as I was makin my way over the pass solo at dark was "epic"..












This set of trees was "epic" a couple of weeks ago..


----------



## WhiteLightning

Wolf Creek a couple of weeks ago when they got 45inches in 48 hours and weekeday skiing was pretty epic for me.


----------



## brendodendo

Wolf Creek Closing Day in 99. 7ft in 36 hours. They plowed cat tracks through the flats and you still had to bomb everything. Scary when you endo'd into the powder. 

Highland Bowl the day after a storm. Preferably weekday, bluebird, a couple friends. Opens as you get off the lift. Hike is boot packed by patrol and they are just finishing up as you get to the top. The flag is flying "EPIC", and it truly is. (as a side, whenever highlands patrol fly's the flag on the peak, it is well deserved)


----------



## Big Da

EPIC - When I saw "every person in colorado" skiing at Vail on the last powder day.


----------



## WhiteLightning

Hahahaha, true.

I will say that epic can be first chair at Vail on a powder day as you move accross the bowls, everything to your east untracked as you make your way over, everything to your west gobbled up by front rangers who got there a little bit after you, and are nipping at your heels...


----------



## DanOrion

"Epic" came to mind on Friday the 13th while floating on 2% moisture snow at Monarch under blue skies...on my birthday.


----------



## liquidchaos

you guys are all wrong, EPIC stands for every prick in colorado! at least when your talking about the epic pass.


----------



## iliketohike

I really think epic must involve some sort of struggle for survival. calling a powder day epic is over using and degrading the word. I think an EPIC ski day would involve some sort of failed navigation leading to an extended stay in the backcountry, either overnight or late into the night, where everyone involved feared for their life. 

Epic this epic that, that foot of fresh was epic... comon guys...Shackleton's mission to the south pole was epic, your inbounds powder experience doesn't even resemble an epic.


----------



## brendodendo

iliketohike,

Come on now. Just because you like to hike, and I like to sled assist ski, ride the chair and then hike or hike, does not make a day spent in the mountains any less of an experience for me as it does for you.

From Merriam Webster:
1ep·ic Pronunciation: \ˈe-pik\  Function:_adjective_ Etymology:Latin _epicus,_ from Greek _epikos,_ from _epos_ word, speech, poem — more at voiceDate:1589 1*:* of, relating to, or having the characteristics of an epic <an _epic_ poem>2 a*:* extending beyond the usual or ordinary especially in size or scope <his genius was _epic_ — _Times Literary Supplement_> b*:* heroic
 — ep·i·cal \-pi-kəl\ _adjective_ 
 — ep·i·cal·ly \-pi-k(ə-)lē\ _adverb_ 

We've had this conversation before. As stated an "epic day" is personal and satisfying. In that context, my personal _epic_ is going to be varied and different from yours. But don't belittle a person by saying that their experience (what ever it may be) is not an epic, as compared to your holier than though stance on sliding on snow.

Now figure out my sig and your are *extreme.*

.


----------



## iliketohike

iliketohike has been converted by RCRE into a sled assisted backcountry hiking machine....Braapppp....I's saving my pennies and getting me a sled next season. Still going to hike, but I'll be able to get really far back into the mountains before I's starts my hiking. 

You call epic whatever you want to, but I's saying epic involves near death eperiences...

Somesort of binary matrix numbering... I'll get back to you.


----------



## iliketohike

01001001001000000110000101101101001000000110111001101111011101
00001000000110000100100000011101000110111101101111011011000010
1110


----------



## caspermike

yo brendo; google that number and you get a mountain buzz post.

in translation its something like this
*01111001.01101111.01110101.01110010.00100000.01100 001.00100000.01110100.01101111.01101111.01101100.*



*EPIC IS SOMETHING THAT ONLY COMES P ONCE OR HAPPENS ONCE IN A LIFETIME. *


----------



## caspermike

Epic is- Extending beyond the usual or ordinary; extraordinary. 

so skiing in bounds in knee deep powder maybe epic to you but its not truely epic. its like calling 20 feet out bounds the back country.


----------



## milo

"EPIC"...what we've been talking about(snow wise, since it was the question)and yes come with me holmes, i'll show you epic with 8"...."HAD AN EPIC", implies things got a bit out of hand....."EPIC'D", implies life/death scenario which worked out for the best....just depends on those that you run with and the lingo that you prefer.....shakleton's crew EPIC'D in the true sense of the word....ever read the book THE LONG WALK?......


----------



## caspermike

come on milo, having an epic isn't the same as "epic"

epic would be your first descent on obey j....

my list of words to replace epic. excuse the language
sh*t... as in dissapointment
damn..as in barely enough snow
sameold... everyday conditions....
rad.... doing something you could everyday just only once in a while.
killer... doing something that comes up once every couple years.
f*cking sh*t....soemting you usually never do.
epic.... something that can only happen once.


----------



## iliketohike

*What is the Gnar???*

Iliketohike has had enough of the epic debate and wants to know instead what the Gnar is according to the mountainbuzz.


----------



## caspermike

gnar decribes the conditions of the location. "that line was Gnar. extreme.

mank is an allround better word that stand pretty close to gnar in the whitewater world.


----------



## iliketohike

I thought manky was a word used to describe certain undesirable women.

Example: "My ex is a manky bitch!"

In the case of the river:

"That hole is manky, it chundered me."


----------



## bobbuilds

EPIC is a pool in Fort Collins, or when I can't see good deep in the snow.


----------



## UserName

I remember a day in '89, 30 inches overnight. Was living in vail, working security for the world alpine championships, who cancelled the downhill for the day. Highway was closed and it was too deep to ski a blue run. Just couldn't make any headway in it. Hence the general public was turned away, the mountain was pretty empty, and everyone that was on the hill was screaming in the backside. The lift line was like one huge group scream every run. So the runs I still remember 30 years later were on Ghengis Khan and Rasputin's. I was telemarking and each turn took me into "the Curl" of my own wake. This was truely a snorkl day. At least half of every run that day involved snow rolling over your head. Not just a face shot, but rolling over your head. Breathing was as much choking out the snow you just took in as exhaling. Head for the steepest faces you can find and Ski by feel. For me on tele's even getting off the mountain via blue runs was a riot, as I had to "run" down the slope. It was all surreal and amazingly exhilarating. There were a few days in this category during my 18 years living in Vail, but this one stands out and above. There was one more 30 inch overnight in that 18 year period, several 20 inch days, and I remember one 54 inches over a three day period. But that day in '89 was unparalleled.


Epic - Noting or pertaining to a long poetic composition, usually centered upon a hero, in which a series of great achievements or events is narrated in elevated style.
-Homer's Iliad
-Virgil's Anead
-That day in '89
-Beowolf


----------



## Meng

Epic IS whatever the f you want it to be. All in the eye of the beholder. No ones epic is the same. Can't be defined. If you think you can define what is epic for someone else you need to check your ego and get some perspective.

Epic = a trace on the bunny slope at the hill in Oklahoma.

Epic = AK on the best of days with a massive heli budget.

Whatever.


----------



## yetigonecrazy

UserName said:


> Beowolf


good call, they dont get much more epic than that


----------



## Matty

brendodendo said:


> Now figure out my sig and your are *extreme.*
> 
> .


I still think that EPIC is what ever you want it to be, all of our definitions will vary.

...by the way the Sig says "you are a tool"


----------



## freexbiker

Brendo I'm suprised you went with binary....
Binary is childs play. 
You shoulda gone with hexadecimal or even octal.


----------



## ID Surfer

I'm way to lazy to read all these posts but if you are talking epic pow days blue bird skies the morning after big dump is a must.


----------



## caseybailey

an adjective


----------



## snowbiss

Had to throw in my two sense. I was taught an epic was a climbing trip gone bad as in " we got to pitch 12 and it turned into a total epic" Or as a verb He tottally epiced on pitch 12." But i also tend to use it as it was an epic day with 2.5 feet of freshies. All depends I guess. And manky is dirty nasty that chute was a mank fest. Or that chimmeny was manky because it gets no traffic.


----------



## sbratt

*Manky*

Manky is that dirty-ass hippy roommate that stinks of puchili oil, goes to the Massage Therapy school and nearly burns down your apartment with lit candles.

That or all the roadside mank we love in Colorado.


----------



## Roy

> What is "EPIC"?


Can you feel it, see it, hear it today? 
If you can't, then it doesn't matter anyway
You will never understand it cuz it happens too fast
And it feels so good, its like walking on glass
Its so cool, its so hip, its alright
Its so groovy, its outta sight
You can touch it, smell it, taste it so sweet
But it makes no difference cuz it knocks you off your feet

You want it all but you can't have it

Its cryin, bleedin, lying on the floor
So you lay down on it and you do it some more
You've got to share it, so you dare it
Then you bare it and you tear it

You want it all but you can't have it
Its in your face but you can't grab it

Its alive, afraid, a lie, a sin
Its magic, its tragic, its a loss, its a win
Its dark, its moist, its a bitter pain
Its sad it happened and its a shame

You want it all but you can't have it
Its in your face but you can't grab it

What is it? 
Its it
What is it?


----------



## whitelines

Epic is paddling Waterton at 875 and not being able to see anything because the whitewater is so intense. That and catching 5 foot swells in La Jolla.


----------



## caspermike

la jolla is weak sauce bro. sunset cliffs south of OB is where its at.


----------



## whitelines

That place is awesome. I went to a peyote party there once and did some night surfing, I think I saw Bodey out there.


----------



## Jensjustduckie

Roy said:


> Can you feel it, see it, hear it today?
> If you can't, then it doesn't matter anyway
> You will never understand it cuz it happens too fast
> And it feels so good, its like walking on glass
> Its so cool, its so hip, its alright
> Its so groovy, its outta sight
> You can touch it, smell it, taste it so sweet
> But it makes no difference cuz it knocks you off your feet
> 
> You want it all but you can't have it
> 
> Its cryin, bleedin, lying on the floor
> So you lay down on it and you do it some more
> You've got to share it, so you dare it
> Then you bare it and you tear it
> 
> You want it all but you can't have it
> Its in your face but you can't grab it
> 
> Its alive, afraid, a lie, a sin
> Its magic, its tragic, its a loss, its a win
> Its dark, its moist, its a bitter pain
> Its sad it happened and its a shame
> 
> You want it all but you can't have it
> Its in your face but you can't grab it
> 
> What is it?
> Its it
> What is it?


It's Faith No More, Epic. Poor little fishy...


----------



## caspermike

whitelines the thing i love about ocean beach( the place i would live if i didn't like snowboarding and kayaking) is the locals. great people as long as you are with the locals when you visit, and its not as hollywood. i remember i could just ride up and down mission beach and pretty much grab a sack whenever i asked.. good olll san diego.
truely epic surf at the cliffs. just don't get stuck out in the middle of a set.


----------



## lmyers

milo said:


> "EPIC"...and yes come with me holmes, i'll show you epic with 8"


I would like to take you up on that some time. 

I guess the more I think about it, the less an Epic day to me just involves deep powder. I had an epic day on Mt. Belford on Memorial Day last spring. Perfect crampon snow with 2" of light fluff on top - an exact summit ski descent - with turns all the way to the Missouri Gulch trailhead, solo. 
What would constitute epic river conditions? Super high water, a first descent, just a fantastic group of friends?


----------



## bobbuilds

smartest girl alive.

I had an epic day on my mountain bike. Today I avoided a 10' face plant, with a 3' foot plant to manky ball bang on the seat and rolled away clean, at least rolled away. It seemed EPIC at the time, still kind of stoked on it.


----------



## mr. compassionate

lmyers said:


> So, I have heard the term "epic" tossed around a lot this season, and I don't think I have had but maybe 1 day so far that I would say qualifies.
> I want to hear some opinions of what you guys would say qualifies as an "epic" day on the mountain.
> 
> For me it should be a base of 65"+ that has recieved over 20" in the last 24 hours for 2 days or more straight.?.


 
Bangin' that fattie in the Gondola is what I would call epic.


----------



## 1whitewattafoo

MY LIFE IS EPIC......GRAND CANYON IS EPIC...........YOUR MOM IS EPIC!!! HA


----------



## caseybailey

What is epic...The stupidity of this question.


----------



## Matty

1whitewattafoo said:


> MY LIFE IS EPIC......GRAND CANYON IS EPIC...........YOUR MOM IS EPIC!!! HA


Foo, wasn't your mom the fattie he was bangin in the gondola?


----------



## caspermike

^^^^that was epic.^^^^^^^^


----------



## 1whitewattafoo

Matty said:


> Foo, wasn't your mom the fattie he was bangin in the gondola?



aaaggggggggg, you got me..


----------



## lmyers

caseybailey said:


> What is epic...The stupidity of this question.


Oh common, I just wanted to start a good conversation. The thread has got a lot of posts...I know most of the people on here get off on ragging on each other, but I don't see the need to be so negative...
life's too short for that:wink:


----------



## Matty

Epic burn foo.


----------



## 1whitewattafoo

Matty said:


> Epic burn foo.



EPIC, this word is easily defined in wikipedia as "a hard core thrash on another s mother".


----------



## asharktaco

that instant when you realize life couldnt get any better


----------



## AKATief

To be an Epic- Something has to go wrong. Homers "Odessy" is an example of an Epic. A great trip wrought with obstacles qualifies.


----------



## UserName

Nothing went wrong in the odessey. Just took a while to get home.


----------



## Izza

"EPIC" - E-very P-rick I-n C-olorado


----------



## carvedog

I have had tons of great powder days with a few epic runs inbounds. 

One was several years ago after the mountain had been shut down for avy control for a day and a half. I had a client to ride with who could rip so we were early up and into the bowls. The combo of 40inches and some wind had filled in the normally bumpy bowls to completely flat, untracked, unbumped, unmarred goodness of light fluffy lightness. It was cold and bluebird too. 

We hammered two runs before anyone made it to where we were riding.
Once in a lifetime for sure.

Another one with a client who wanted to carve. I made sure he still wanted to go out on race boards after the 6 inches of super light fluff.
He said sure. What we found out after we got up there was the snow had fallen very early morning on top of perfect groom. 
And I don't care that most of you don't think this could be epic - it was.

So we had perfect carveable carpet of pow under with six inches of ultralight on top. For laying snowboard carves you would actually go completely under every time and still have perfect confidence in the edge hold. Absolutely insane gigglefest of carving on that day. 

There was the 35 inch day in Jackson too, the 120 inch week in the Butte that was off the hook and a two foot cold smoke day at Crystal that I have ver fond memories of. 

Luckier than I deserve. You guys can have your shit show epics with problems and stuff - I will keep looking for unfettered goodness.


----------



## tboe101

The definition of epic is going to vary if you're talking to a Kansas housewife or one of us and should be respected. Personally the week of waist deep powder under the Vista Bahn last year was epic.


----------



## whip

*Today*

at Sunlight Mtn was epic!


----------

